
Ask HN: Why I'm being flagged on all new submissions? - ttty2
Can you at least give me an option to ask what is wrong?
======
troydavis
It may be helpful to read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html),
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
as well.

Here's a few common topics:

"please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait" (title
rather than a summary or ad)

"If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok."

"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."

(Also, it's not stated because it's self-evident, but: don't do disingenuous
things to focus attention on a submission, such as submitting it from multiple
accounts.)

------
dang
HN users likely consider those submissions spammy.

